# The Red Lion



## Jodee1kenobi (Oct 12, 2014)

Second chance passing this weekend and sadly yet another pub that has bitten the dust! 

Looks like this was once a popular carvery pub and has been closed about 3 years. The only bit of information I can find on this place is that it likely to be demolished to make room for apartments, but the council are awaiting more information and details on plans before coming to a decision as of March 2013. 






[/url]The Red Lion-2 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]



The Red Lion-3 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



The Red Lion-5 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



The Red Lion-8 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr




[/url]The Red Lion-9 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Red Lion-13 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Red Lion-15 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]The Red Lion-18 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]


Thanks for looking! There are a few more pictures here if you fancy a look


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2014)

Cracking stuff, liking that...


----------



## Malcog (Oct 13, 2014)

That was a nice pub, in the 1990s it was a Mad O'Rourkes pub, the Little Packhorse I think. Never very busy in the back of beyond on a quiet road.


----------



## chazman (Oct 13, 2014)

thankyou,love old pubs/clubs. was the reserved table for you and a guest?


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Oct 13, 2014)

chazman said:


> thankyou,love old pubs/clubs. was the reserved table for you and a guest?



Ha! Yes but we decided that the hygiene in the place wasn't up to scratch and ate elsewhere!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2014)

Brilliant, loving the 'Reserved' sign! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

